# [Tout_Pb] Olalaaaa ! Trop de problemes...Mayday ! (Fini)

## Mathieu_R1

Bonjour,

Alors voila, j'ai plusieurs probleme avec Gentoo.

1° [RESOLUS] - J'ai souvent ce message qui apparait :

```

 cd . && /bin/sh /home/mathieu/Documents/gaim-2.0.0beta3.1/missing --run automake-1.9 --gnu

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "fr_FR@euro",

        LC_ALL = "fr_FR@euro",

        LANG = "fr_FR@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

```

2° [RESOLUS] - [Conserne plus Linux en globalité] Quand je regard les tailles dispo de mes disques dur, je remarque que j'ai plusieurs GO de libre en réel, mais je n'est que quelque malheureux MO de dispo. Regardez cette capture. En vert c'est l'espace libre, et en rose c'est l'espace disponible sur les libre (je suppose).

http://roizot.mathieu.free.fr/Temp/diskfree.png

Comment faire pour récupéré toute ma taille libre ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

3° [RESOLUS] - dans ma session Mathieu, je ne peux ouvrire de terminal root. Je fait SU avec le mot de passe mais l'authentification échoue. c'est pas tres grave, j'ai juste a retourné dans le gdm pour lancé en root, là ça marche.

4°, L'audio ! J'ai audiacious et totem qui fonctionne a merveille... les autres c'est mort, toujours la meme érreur, "DSP Not found" un message dans ce genre. rythmeandbox et Mplayer particulierement.

4.1°, Au demarrage j'ai Master, Surround, Center et LFE a 0, c'est saoulant de tout le temps lancer le mixer pour pouvoirs remonté le son et entendre les 2 haut parleurs arrière et le centrale.

5° [RESOLUS] - j'ai constament ce message qui apparait (en rouge):

```
mat mathieu # emerge kuroo

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /root/catalyst/overlays/portage

Calculating dependencies... done!
```

J'ai installer ce Gentoo en Juillet.

Pour le restant je pourrais me démerder comme je les fait avec les X autres problemes.

Merci vachement beaucoup pour vos aides !Last edited by Mathieu_R1 on Fri Nov 03, 2006 2:17 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## terminou

Salut!!

1/ Deja change de brele ca traine un R1   :Razz: 

2/ Serieusement je ne peux que t'aider pour ton point 3

je pense que ton user mathieu n'a pas les droit d'utiliser les droit de SU

Voic un petit extrait du guide d'install de la gentoo

Facultatif : comptes utilisateurs

Si vous souhaitez permettre à d'autres personnes d'accéder à votre environnement d'installation ou si vous voulez dialoguer en ligne avec irssi sans être root pour des raisons de sécurité, vous devez créer les comptes utilisateurs nécessaires et changer le mot de passe de root.

Pour changer le mot de passe de root, utilisez l'utilitaire passwd :

Exemple de code 8 : Changer le mot de passe de root

# passwd

New password: (Entrez votre nouveau mot de passe.)

Re-enter password: (Confirmez votre mot de passe.)

Pour créer un compte utilisateur, on saisit d'abord son nom, puis son mot de passe. Les programmes useradd et passwd sont utilisés pour ces tâches. Dans l'exemple suivant, nous créons un utilisateur nommé « john ».

Exemple de code 9 : Création d'un compte utilisateur

# useradd -m -G users john

# passwd john

New password: (Entrez le mot de passe de john.)

Re-enter password: (Confirmez le mot de passe de john.)

Vous pouvez passer de l'utilisateur root à l'utilisateur que vous venez de créer avec la commande su :

Exemple de code 10 : Devenir john

# su - john

J'espere t'avoir aidé. sinon y a man useradd    :Wink: 

Z power   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

1) pour les locales, fais voir le contenu de ton /etc/locale.gen

2) aucune idée

3) Il faut que ton utilisateurs soit dans le groupe wheel

```
gpasswd -a mathieu wheel
```

4) pour conserver les volumes audio, installe alsa-utils, et ajoute alsasound au runlevel default

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

et pour la session en cours tu le lances 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Il devrait sauvegarder les volumes

Pour les logiciels qui déconnent, vérifie la configuration du plugin de sortie, il faut que ce soit alsa.

5) Est ce que tu as PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/root/catalyst/overlays/portage" dans ton make.conf ? si ce n'est pas un répertoire dont tu te sers comme overlay, enlève cette ligne du make.conf

----------

## razer

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> 2°, [Conserne plus Linux en globalité] Quand je regard les tailles dispo de mes disques dur, je remarque que j'ai plusieurs GO de libre en réel, mais je n'est que quelque malheureux MO de dispo. Regardez cette capture. En vert c'est l'espace libre, et en rose c'est l'espace disponible sur les libre (je suppose).
> 
> http://roizot.mathieu.free.fr/Temp/diskfree.png
> ...

 

2° Changer le quota de tes FS réservé au superutilisateur (faire en root biensur, changer le X par le N° de ta partition) :

```
tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hdaX
```

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Avant de me pencher sur tous ces "problèmes", peux-tu stp mettre ton post en conformité avec les conventions de ce forum stp (et plus particulièrement la section 3/3) ?

Ensuite, et sans vouloir me montrer trop rude, je pense que tu trouvera nombre de réponses en lisant la doc Gentoo.

Concernant ton problème d'espace disque, une rapide recherche sur ce forum me fait tomber sur un sujet similaire. L'as-tu consulté ?

Concernant ton problème de passage en root, la solution est en toutes lettres dans la doc d'installation, que je t'invite à consulter ici.

Concernant ton problème de player audio, je ne peux que te conseiller d'ouvrir un sujet séparé (Pourquoi ? C'est expliqué dans le post en en-tête de forum, intitulé fort à propos ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **. A priori je penche pour un problème d'alsa / oss.

Concernant ton problème de PORTDIR_OVERLAY : le répertoire en question n'existe pas. Or, cet overlay est déclaré dans ton make.conf, ce qui provoque ce message d'erreur. Là encore, si ce que je dis n'est pas clair, merci d'ouvrir un post séparé stp.

Et, dernier point, essaies de faire quelques efforts sur l'orthographe stp.

Merci !

----------

## Mathieu_R1

Ok, je vais faire tout ça... mais maintenant, je ne sait pas pour quelle raison, mes sessions X utilisateurs ne fonctionne plus, "less 10 second blablabla" . Je ne peux démarrer gnome qu'uniquement en Root... 

Rolala gentoo me prend le chou   :Evil or Very Mad: 

/etc/locale.gen :

```
#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1
```

Pour les disques dur apparament ca marche.

```
mat ~ # tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hda5

tune2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

Setting reserved blocks percentage to 0 (0 blocks)
```

Pour les SU c'est bon ca fonctionne.

Pour alsa : 

```
mat mathieu # rc-update add alsasound default

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/alsasound' not found; aborting
```

Merci deja pour tout ca  :Very Happy: Last edited by Mathieu_R1 on Fri Nov 03, 2006 10:25 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Mickael

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> Ok, jvé faire tout ca... mais maintenant, je ne sait pas pour quel raison, mes sessions X utilisateurs ne fonctionne plus, "less 10 second blablabla" .
> 
> Rolala gentoo me prend le chou  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour les locales c'est dans le handbook.

Pour ton problème de root dans une console, il faut que ton utilisateur soit dans le  groupe wheel, c'est encore dans le handbook.

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   Ok, jvé faire tout ca... mais maintenant, je ne sait pas pour quel raison, mes sessions X utilisateurs ne fonctionne plus, "less 10 second blablabla" .
> 
> Rolala gentoo me prend le chou  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

T'as oublié "je ne sait pas"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

je sais, j'éditais mon poste.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mathieu_R1

les fautes d'orthographe c'était le brouillon, quelque seconde après j'ai corrigé les fautes... mais apparament vous êtes suffisament rapide pour voir les nouveaux post tout frais :p en même temps je suis pas très fort en orthographe... au lycée on me le reproche.

----------

## Mickael

C'est pas la fin du monde, fais des efforts et évites à bha non, pas pour les verbes du premier groupes. surtout le langage sms.  :Wink: 

T'as relu, le handbook, en 10 minutes deux de tes problèmes seront corrigés.

EDIT : les fautes à l'impératif, merci NoZ

----------

## NoZ

 *Quote:*   

> C'est pas la fin du monde, fait des efforts et évite surtout le langage sms. 

 

Fais... c'est un impératif  :Very Happy: 

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  :Twisted Evil: 

Je suis le mal incarné  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

[off]

 *NoZ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   C'est pas la fin du monde, fait des efforts et évite surtout le langage sms.  
> 
> Fais... c'est un impératif 
> 
> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
> ...

 

Si le mal se limitait à noter les fautes d'orthographe ça serait quand même bien cool   :Very Happy:  (quoique... une guerre peut-elle démarrer sur un différent orthographique?)

[/off]

----------

## NoZ

Non, c'est faire remarquer ses fautes d'orthographe à celui qui était en train de pointer du doigt celles d'autrui  :Twisted Evil: 

J'y peux rien, je suis un gentil mal incarné  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et il en faut bien moins que ça pour démarrer une guerre... Il suffit d'avoir du pétrole.

Bon, j'avoue que là, c'est du bon gros troll politique. 

----------

## Mathieu_R1

mon dieu.... qu'est devenus mon topic   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> mon dieu.... qu'est devenus mon topic  

 

oui revenons à tes moutons.

Pour ton erreur 4, peut-être que rythmnbox et mplayer sont mal configurer. Généralement une erreur avec "dsp" dedans c'est parce qu'ils tentent d'acceder à /dev/dsp qui est un vieux reste d'OSS (avant alsa donc). 

Essais de voir comment config ces deux logiciels pour qu'ils utilisent alsa et non oss.

Sinon tu peux toujours (mais c'est pas la meilleur soluce) mettre l'emulation OSS dans alsa (soit dans le kernel si tu utiises les drivers du kernel soit avec le use flag "oss" si tu utilises le paquet alsa-driver)

Pour le 5 Je dirais au pif : va voir le fameux "/root/catalyst/overlays/portage" 

si ça n'existe pas alors soit tu le créer soit tu vas dans /etc/make.conf et tu vires cettes entrée de la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY

tiens nous au jus    :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Je plussoie kwenspc pour catalyst. Si tu souhaites réaliser un liveCD avec catalyst il te suffit de l'émerger depuis portage, je crois qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de créer un overlay.

```
 emerge -s catalyst

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : catalyst ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  dev-util/catalyst

      Latest version available: 2.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 769 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst

      Description:   Gentoo Linux official release metatool

      License:       GPL-2

```

Si maintenant tu as l'intention d'installer un programme qui n'est pas dans l'arbre officiel de portage, alors il te faut créer un "overlay", puis le défénir dans le make.conf afin que les commandes emerge ou eix, regardent dans cette nouvelle branche de l'arbre.

Dans cette erreur :

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /root/catalyst/overlays/portage 
```

tu as PORTDIR_OVERLAY, qui est définit dans ton fichier make.conf, exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without
> 
> #     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not
> 
> #     defined.
> ...

 

Une fois cette variable renseignée dans ton fichier, tu dois créer le répertoire portage dans /usr/local/. Une fois que cela est fait je t'invites à lire cet exemple : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_des_ebuilds_non_officiels.

EDIT : si des fautes traînent, n'hésite pas, ainsi la boucle sera bouclée, tu pointeras du doigt celui qui pointais du doigt la personne qui faisait des fautes tout en faisant lui même des fautes, et NoZ sera content  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> C'est pas la fin du monde, fais des efforts et évites  surtout le langage sms. 
> 
> T'as relu, le handbook, en 10 minutes deux de tes problèmes seront corrigés.
> 
> EDIT : les fautes à l'impératif, merci NoZ

 

 :Mr. Green:  tu peux enlever le 's' pour évite stp, ca me choque  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   C'est pas la fin du monde, fais des efforts et évites  surtout le langage sms. 
> 
> T'as relu, le handbook, en 10 minutes deux de tes problèmes seront corrigés.
> 
> EDIT : les fautes à l'impératif, merci NoZ 
> ...

 

OUI

----------

## Mathieu_R1

Ok, pour PORTDIR_OVERLAY c'est réglé, j'ai pigé le principe.

Sinon, j'ai kuroo qui merde :/ j'ai beau mettre des packages en attente, puis faire la phase de vérification, il me répond : <package> ne peut pas être installé.

Grrr... 

Pour Rythme&box, je sait pas si c'est moi qui est nul, mais je ne trouve pas l'endroit dans lequel il faut configurer les sorties audios. J'ai passer et repassé en revu le programme, aucun onglet ne débouche sur des configs audios.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> mon dieu.... qu'est devenus mon topic  

 

C'est vraiment pénible ces réflexions sur l' orthographe, la grammaire ...

Moi, ce n'est pas la peine me sortir ce genre de connerie si je fais des fautes ! Gardez vos réflexions pour vous ! je trouve cela assez hautain et je déteste ! 

FAYA !

----------

## Mickael

Pour kourou, mathieu, il nous faut le log exact de l'erreur.

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Pour kourou, mathieu, il nous faut le log exact de l'erreur.

 

je dirais même plus: quelle est la carte son incriminée?

[edit] houlà je suis pas reveillé moi... 

oué donc pour l'audio je parlais moi. 

surtout pour le problème des mixeurs à 0 à chaque reboot

[/edit]

----------

## Mathieu_R1

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   mon dieu.... qu'est devenus mon topic   
> 
> C'est vraiment pénible ces réflexions sur l' orthographe, la grammaire ...
> 
> Moi, ce n'est pas la peine me sortir ce genre de connerie si je fais des fautes ! Gardez vos réflexions pour vous ! je trouve cela assez hautain et je déteste ! 
> ...

 

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi ! Qu'on fasse des faute vraiment grossière, là Ok, mais pour des simples petite faute...   :Rolling Eyes:  on a d'autre chattes a fouetter.

Alors voilà, les logs, ben tien il y en a plusieurs : 

 *Rhythmbox 0.8.8 wrote:*   

> Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist.

 

 *MPlayer wrote:*   

> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.

 

 *Kuroo wrote:*   

> Impossible d'installer le paquet masqué !
> 
> Voulez-vous démasquer media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1 ?

 J'ai beau accepter de démasquer, ça ne fait rien du tout... la question revien en boucle.

Bon apparament certains packets sont masqué. 

Apres ceux qui ne sont pas masqué, bien malgré le fait que ça a fini d'installer, ils ne sont pas installé   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   bizzar. 

Capture de alsamixer : http://roizot.mathieu.free.fr/Temp/alsamixer_gnome.pngLast edited by Mathieu_R1 on Fri Nov 03, 2006 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> Bon apparament certains packets sont masqué. 
> 
> Apres ceux qui ne sont pas masqué, bien malgré le fait que sa install, ils ne sont pas installé     bizzar. 
> 
> Capture de alsamixer : http://roizot.mathieu.free.fr/Temp/alsamixer_gnome.png

 

xmms va disparaître très bientôt de portage et est masqué en attendant ... Si tu l'utilises, il faudrait trouvé une alternative puis virer un éventuel USE="xmms" dans ton /etc/make.conf (pour l'alternative, il y a un topic très récent la dessus)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509930.html

Sinon pour tes problèmes de son, il faudrait que tu indique la méthode utilisée : 

-> compilé dans le noyau (en dur ou en module)

-> utilisation de alsa-drivers

----------

## Mickael

et pour les logs, c'est le résultat d'un emerge -v kuroo qu'il nous faut. J'ai vu un morceau d'information dans ton screenshot.

----------

## Mathieu_R1

Xmms c'était ce que j'utilisais toujours avant que je passe a gentoo > Audacious (car il lui ressemblais vachement beaucoup)

Bah je vais donc passer a XMMS2, au moins pour essayer.

Alsa semble etre en module, je ne sait pas vraiment, je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet, mais comme j'ai un kernel asser récent (celui de l'install en livecd) il me semble que les mod Alsa y sont intégré   :Idea: 

S'il utilise alsa-drivers ? aucune idée   :Embarassed: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> Xmms c'était ce que j'utilisais toujours avant que je passe a gentoo > Audacious (car il lui ressemblais vachement beaucoup)
> 
> Bah je vais donc passer a XMMS2, au moins pour essayer.
> 
> Alsa semble etre en module, je ne sait pas vraiment, je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet, mais comme j'ai un kernel asser récent (celui de l'install en livecd) il me semble que les mod Alsa y sont intégré  
> ...

 

Si tu n'as pas fait de :

```
emerge alsa-drivers
```

c'est que tu n'utilise pas cette méthode.

Par contre, je viens de voir que tu n'as pas alsamixer.

Pour cela, tu dois faire un :

```
emerge alsa-tools
```

 ou 

```
alsa-utils
```

 (à chercher avec portage, j'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main)

Pour ton problème avec /etc/dsp, c'est probablement de vieux restes d'oss : tu n'as probablement pas coché la case emulation oss lors de la compilation de ton noyau (qui semble être la méthode que tu utilises)[/code].

Pour ce qui est de alsa dans le noyau, je l'ai jamais testé. alsa-drivers fait la même chose mais peut-être mis à jour sans recompiler le noyau.

----------

## ercete

si je ne m'abuses l'utilisation de alsa-drivers est  déprécié...

donc pour être sur :

```
emerge -pv alsa-drivers
```

si'l marque 'N' tu es bon, sinon faut désinstaller et le mettre proprement dans le noyau. Recompiler son noyau n'est pas une chose trop compliquée mais il faut suivre a la lettre la doc pour être sur de pas rater une étape importante sinon c'est comme pisser dans un violon.

Au fait tu as compilé avec genkernel ou à la main lors de ton installation ?

----------

## Mathieu_R1

```
mat mathieu # emerge -pv alsa-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "alsa-drivers".
```

Euh... 

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Au fait tu as compilé avec genkernel ou à la main lors de ton installation ?

 

Je ne me rappel pas avoir été passer par une telle étape  :Laughing:  Pour la premiere fois que j'installe gentoo, je suis tombé sur une installation graphique (une icone INSTALL était présente sur le Desktop du LiveCD)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Exact :

C'est alsa-driver (sans s).

@raoulchattigre : alsa-driver déprécié?Last edited by YetiBarBar on Fri Nov 03, 2006 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mathieu_R1

 *Terminal GNOME 2.14.2 wrote:*   

> mat mathieu # emerge -pv alsa-driver
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 Last edited by Mathieu_R1 on Fri Nov 03, 2006 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca confirme que tu n'utilise pas alsa-driver.

----------

## Mathieu_R1

J'ouvre un nouveau topic, ça sera plus simple.

ICI, là, oui cliquez ici si vous voulez  :Smile: 

Aller hop, "clear"   :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Je reviens trop tard sur ce sujet, c'est dommage. Mais je n'en démords pas, sur certains points il faut vraiment faire des efforts, dans l'intérêt de la communauté. Je m'explique.

Dans ce post, la communauté t'a aidé à résoudre une bonne demi-douzaine de problèmes. Pourtant, si un nouveau venu rencontre l'un des problèmes auxquels tu as été confronté, je serais très étonné de le voir faire une recherche sur ce forum portant sur "Tout_pb", ou encore sur "Olalaaaaa"... Et dans le cas où une recherche sur un de ses problèmes ramènerait ton sujet, je ne crois pas qu'il saute en premier sur un sujet au titre aussi explicite. Autrement dit : le temps passé à t'aider à résoudre tes soucis est à moitié perdu pour ceux qui t'ont aidé. Et ça, c'est contraire à l'esprit de ce forum. Si on se donne la peine d'écrire lisiblement, avec aussi peu de fautes d'orthographes que possible, c'est aussi dans l'espoir que ce qu'on écrit pourra un jour aider un autre usager, sans avoir besoin à chaque fois de tout ré-expliquer.

Concernant le débat sur l'orthographe qui a suivi mes remarques, je tiens à préciser les choses : je ne crois pas qu'il y ait jamais eu sur ce forum de "chasse aux sorcières" à ce sujet. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour faire n'importe quoi ! Il y a grammaire, et simple bonne volonté. Je pense que n'importe quel enfant de 6/7 ans en classe de CP sait que lorsqu'on parle de plusieurs bonbons, il y a un 's' à la fin de bonbons. Et ça, c'est quelque chose sur lequel j'ai vraiment du mal à passer : fautes de frappe, ok, ça arrive à tout le monde. Faute d'ortho : ok, personne n'a la science infuse. Mais ce genre de fautes triviales n'est à priori révélateur que de la simple flemme de relire sa propre prose, et donc d'un manque de respect du travail que l'on demande à autrui (personnellement, d'ordinaire je ne prends même pas la peine de répondre à quelqu'un qui ne prend pas lui-même la peine de se relire : si il n'a pas de temps à accorder à sa demande, pourquoi lui en accorderai-je pour la réponse ?). 

Ensuite, je constate que tu n'as pas lu les documents que je t'avais signalé, ou du moins que tu n'y a guère prêté attention, puisque aussi sec tu repose, dans le même thread, un autre problème (sessions de moins de 10 sec).

 *Mathieu_R1 wrote:*   

> mon dieu.... qu'est devenus mon topic  

 

C'est exactement ce qui arrive quand on ne "cadre" pas les choses dès le départ : on ne peut pas demander ensuite aux gens de restés concentrés sur un point précis  :Wink:  !

Bref, je ne te tiens pas rigueur de ces écarts, et je suis sûr que dans l'avenir tout se passera mieux.

Au plaisir de te relire,

Amicalement,

----------

